# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Cilën nga këto parti do të votoni në zgjedhje?

## ClaY_MorE

Së shpejti do të mbahen zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare në Maqedoni dhe secili prej shtetasve maqedonë do tu drejtohet kutive të votimit. Kemi hapur këtë sondazh për të matu pulsin e mbështetjes që partitë politike shqiptare gëzojnë brenda elektoratit shqiptarit në Maqedoni. Jeni të lutur që të votoni dhe në të njëjtën kohë të argumentoni edhe pse votuat ashtu sic votuat. Si në çdo sondazh, qëndroni larg replikave personale dhe lexoni në heshtje mendimin e secilit se përse ka votuar ashtu siç votoi.

----------


## Pompei

Nuk e di pse  ende nukk mund ta kuptojn simpatizantet e PDSh-s,se PDSh nuk mund ti fitoj zgjedhjet e parakohshme,se para dy viteve ajo u beri tradheti shqiptareve qe u fut ne qeveri me VMRO,pa legjimitetin e popullit,mos valle PDSH mendon se shqiptaret "kullosin barr".

----------


## Modesti

Ju faleminderit që pranuat sugjerimet tona për mbylljen e sondazhit të parë. Tani ju jepet mundësia të gjitha atyre që kanë votuar në atë sondazh ta bëjnë edhe një herë këtu prej fillimit, të shohim?!

Me që ka prej atyre që nuk do të votonin asnjërën parti, ju propozojmë që në fund të partive të përmendura të shtoni edhe një pikë të sondazhit ku do të qëndron "asnjërën". Ju faleminderit për mirkuptimin.

Aktualisht, vetëm dy parti politike janë që shkojnë konform kërkesave të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni dhe diasporë. PPD-ja përkrahu letrën e hapur drejtuar partive politike, ndërsa BDK-ja shkon në përputhshmëri me kërkesat e diasporës edhe pse atë letër diaspora nuk ka mundur t'i ja dërgon BDK-s nga pamundësia të gjenë adresën e saj emajl! Nëse ndokush ka adresë të BDK ose z.Hysni Shaqiri-t ju lutem të ma dërgoni në PM ose mund edhe direkt këtu në forum ta shkruani, sepse ne mendojmë që koha e izolimeve dhe fshehjeve kaloji, të gjithë duhet të jenë transparent. Partitë politike në Maqedoni ende janë inferiore, të mbyllura, jotransparente. Në Evropë, çdo deputet ka emajl, i dihet numri i celularit, i dihet zyra, i dihet biografia, profesioni, i dihet sa ka rrogë, sa paguan tatime, dmth gjithçka transparente, te ne nuk kanë turp njerzit të kërkojnë votën duke mos ditur asgjë për atë person!!! Prandaj, ato që do kandidohen, të jenë transparent, mos të fshihen, të tregojnë kush janë, autobiografinë e tyre, sa pasuri kanë, nga e morrën atë pasuri, shkollimi, gjuhët e huaja, adresat emajl, numrat e celularëve. përdorimin e kompjuterit (90% s'dinë të hapin një adresë të thjeshtë emajl - kjo është cunami jonë shqiptar).

Vetëm kandidatët që shkojnë konform kërkesave të popoullit duhet të votohen, dhe ato të cilët janë transparent 100%.

----------


## RaPSouL

_PDSH_ dhe askush tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## unikkatili

PDSH vetem perpara,se vetem ketu e kemi ardhmerine ne shqiptaret e Maqedonise,
Menduh Thaci

----------


## FiDeL_kAsTrO

> Nuk e di pse  ende nukk mund ta kuptojn simpatizantet e PDSh-s,se PDSh nuk mund ti fitoj zgjedhjet e parakohshme,se para dy viteve ajo u beri tradheti shqiptareve qe u fut ne qeveri me VMRO,pa legjimitetin e popullit,mos valle PDSH mendon se shqiptaret "kullosin barr".


o pompei me vjen shume keq se ti kur u kry lufta nuk paske qene ne tetove pasiqe gjate kohes se luftes ju keni qene diku ne deti tu u rezit e per ate nuk dini asgje dhe cdo gje qe thoni e thoni nje shpifje te vertet e di populli se kush ka vra me shume e kush ka vjedh me shume e kush ka be korupcion me shume e kush i ka perdhunuar femrat shqiptare me shume,kete gje mund te ja tregoni vetem nje njeriu pa shkolle i cili ri tan diten me dhen si shefi i juaj ali ametovski.
ti shume gjera nuk i di per shefin ten ali ametovskin ti nuk e di se ai mbiemrin e vertet e ka ametovski d.m.th. vllau i vogel i gjakpiresit te shqiptareve brankit dua te them cervenkovskit dhe duhet te pyetni me shume per ate shefin tuaj se ju qenkan mbyllur syte e nuk shihni dhe veshet e nuk degjoni po kuptohet realiteti eshte shume i hidhur e ski shka ban 


shnet e ngushellime per hubjen drastike qe do ta keni ju me shefin tuaj ali ametovskin 

heheheheh

----------


## jay-jay

> Votoni per Menduh Thacin, sepse:
> 
> Une Menduh Thaci:
> 1. Luftaret e UCK i quajta tradhetar;
> 2.UTn e quajta kasolle pulash;
> 3.Vrava shqiptaret ne Brodec;
> 4.Hoqa nenin per perdorimin e flamurit shqiptare;
> 5.Nuk pranova pavaresine e Kosoves;
> 6.Largova shqiptare nga puna ne 2006 duke i zevendesuar me anetar te VMROs
> ...


o Raim shpresoj te ndalesh shpejt se vehten sen do e gjejsh....

Votoni per Ali Ahmetin & co sepse:

Une Ali Ahmetovski - xhambas

1.Luften e UCK e shita pa pare
2.I mora njerezit ne lufte per LIRI por e bera per Dajen Fazli
3.Kam dokumente te jashtezakonshme dhe te pranueshme gjithkund ne bote, Posedoj Diplone e Skizofrenit
4.Une pasi e shita luften bera Parti
5.Une pasi bera Parti i shita dhe luftetaret, i vrava, i thera, do me hiken por tash ju premtoj se do i zhduk
6. Une zgjodha kriminel per te bere texas Tetoven, me ndaloi Menduh Thaci po ju premtoj se do permisohem kesaj rradhe
7.Une ua dhash ne gjys dy njerezve Kodren e Dillit qe te bejn biznes pastaj ju kercenova me vrasje nese nuk mi sjellin mua parate, me ata para do i blej gaqe BRAT BRANKOS, ju premtoj.
8.Une dhash urdher qe te vritet Shqiptar i cili me doli ne rruge
9. Une reketova Air VArdar se villen e kisha pa mbaru
10Une reketova shitore dhe gjithcka ne Tetove
11.Une bera masakra ndaj Shqiptareve
12.Une ne qeveri nuk e kisha menden te bej asgje as per ish ushtaret e UCK-se, deshmoret, invalidet e luftes dhe familjet e tyre perpos ti aresttoja ushtaret nji nga nji, BACi,Sollana e shume te tjere i zurra por Leken e Krasniqin, Matoshin te gjith te PDSH-se ju premtoj se tashi do i burgos...
13.Une nuk jam perfaqesues i Shqiptareve ne pushtet pasiqe urdherova ministart e mi qe te largojne investimet nga tokat Shqiptare te ja japim BRAT BRANKOS se e du shaum...(AMBO dhe shume te tjera)
14. Une ju drejtova njerezve ne takim se nuk bej asgje me luften e nisa dhe hika se u frigova ama ene familjen time nga Kercova e shpetova, per Tetoven, Gostivarin, Shkupin, Kumanoven dhe qytetet tjera sme interesoj dhe betohem se Texas do i bej...
15. Une Ali AHmetovski brat na Branko Crvenkovskin gjakun do ua pije juve Shqiptareve te jeni te sigurt
16. Une nuk votova ASNJE LIGJ per SHQIPTARET ne parllament se BRAT RANKOJA de mu hidheroheshte....(fakulltetet USHT dhe shume te tjera...)
17.Une ata njeres qe kinse i punesova i lash ne rruge se sdisha xhi tu boj, nuk ma mirke mendja te gjith ti vras...
...... pjesa tjeter ne shkrim tjeter....

P.S: Idriznebi rendin e ke ti tek Alija....

----------


## Raim

> o pompei me vjen shume keq se ti kur u kry lufta nuk paske qene ne tetove pasiqe gjate kohes se luftes ju keni qene diku ne deti tu u rezit e per ate nuk dini asgje dhe cdo gje qe thoni e thoni nje shpifje te vertet e di populli se kush ka vra me shume e kush ka vjedh me shume e kush ka be korupcion me shume e kush i ka perdhunuar femrat shqiptare me shume,kete gje mund te ja tregoni vetem nje njeriu pa shkolle i cili ri tan diten me dhen si shefi i juaj ali ametovski.
> ti shume gjera nuk i di per shefin ten ali ametovskin ti nuk e di se ai mbiemrin e vertet e ka ametovski d.m.th. vllau i vogel i gjakpiresit te shqiptareve brankit dua te them cervenkovskit dhe duhet te pyetni me shume per ate shefin tuaj se ju qenkan mbyllur syte e nuk shihni dhe veshet e nuk degjoni po kuptohet realiteti eshte shume i hidhur e ski shka ban 
> 
> 
> shnet e ngushellime per hubjen drastike qe do ta keni ju me shefin tuaj ali ametovskin 
> 
> heheheheh


Na trego ti me teper or zoteri per Aliun se ne nuk paskemi dite se kush eshte, por je duke fol me fjalorin e shefit tend Vojvodes duke shti urrejtje ne popull, percarje dhe vellaverasje ai eshte fjalori i kryebanditit dhe se fundi tha se do beje kasaphane por a e thote nje njeri normal kete qe ja do te miren popullit  te vete.
Thaci eshte shume i vogel per  Aliun, Ali Ahmeti asnjeher nuk ka fole me gjuhen e urrejtjes dhe per te shkaktuar nje konflikt brendashqiptar por eshte munduar qe ta mbaje situaten nen kontroll sepse ti nuk mund ta mendojsh cfare pasojash do kishte, sepse ky ishte qellimi dhe misioni i agjentit serb i formuar nga Bogoeski dhe Ferckovski qe Thaci asnjeher nuk i ka demantuar keto te dhena.
Ali Ahmeti nuk ka bandite te vogel te tipave te Krasnicave mercenar te Thacit per te likfiduar shqiptar, dhe mos sjell dezinformata ne forum se paskan dhunur femra o i paaftyr dhe mos e njollos luften e 2001 siq bejne serbet dhe maqedonet.

Nuk ke faj ti sepse nuk sheh me teper se hundet dhe cka te thote vojvoda, Ali Ahmeti eshte dem baba dem Zajazli, ne Zajaz kurre nuk ka pasur torbesh, Zajazi edhe ne luften e 1 dhe te 2 eshte djegur nga sllavet per shkak te rezistences dhe ballisteve, dhe familja e tij eshte persekutuar, dhe ti gjete te thuash Ahmetoski shko mor te marroft zoti se sdin cfol, dhe pastro oborrin tend nga serbofilat e infiltruar thacista e xhaferista.

----------


## FiDeL_kAsTrO

> o Raim shpresoj te ndalesh shpejt se vehten sen do e gjejsh....
> 
> Votoni per Ali Ahmetin & co sepse:
> 
> Une Ali Ahmetovski - xhambas
> 
> 1.Luften e UCK e shita pa pare
> 2.I mora njerezit ne lufte per LIRI por e bera per Dajen Fazli
> 3.Kam dokumente te jashtezakonshme dhe te pranueshme gjithkund ne bote, Posedoj Diplone e Skizofrenit
> ...


jay jay nuk kam koment ma po injoranteve nuk ke se cka u ban ata do ngelin injorant deri sa te vdesin bile edhe pasi te vdesin se mendojne se vetem ne kete bote duhet te jetojne a harojne se cdo gje te keqe qe e bjene ne kete bote si shefi i tyre ali ametovski do e paguajne ne kete bote mirpo ne boten tjeter me shtrejte e sa i perket pompeit harova me heret tia cek se ne nuk hyrem ne qeveri pa vullnetin e popullit mirpo ali ametovski i vodhi votat pa vullnetin e popullit se po te mos i kishte vjedhur ateher do te kishte vetem 9 deputet e kesaj radhe do ta shohim se ku do ivjedhe po qe se ia lejon skenderbeu i dyte z.Menduh Thaci 

shnet shnet

----------


## Raim

Ne nje inerviste per gazeten "JAVA" Rufi Osmani nder te tjera thote:


*SHQIPTARËT NË MAQEDONI I PËRFAQËSON HUMBËSI POLITIK MENDUH THAÇI*
Nga Shaqir Islami
Apr 13, 2008, 15:30

----------


## Modesti

Jo me inate të nderuar, jo! Inati në politikë nuk është argument kundër oponentit politik. Inati ka pasoja të këqija për ato që bëjnë inate! Nxirrni këtu argumentet e mirëfillta, të shohim?!

Partitë politike shqiptare në Maqedoni 18 vjet me rradhë tërmosin shqiptarët, nga inatet edhe të vrarë ka pasur, të përkujtojmë Kondovën? Në zgjedhjet e fundit ndodhi f.Raçe, për pak sa nuk kishte viktima, ndërsa shkrepje armësh dhe të plagosur kishte! Ku na çon kjo? A merr njeriu normal armën dhe të vret vëllaun e vet për një lider të papërgjegjshëm politik? Kryetarët e partive politike të gjithë pa përjashtim janë jashtëzakonisht të papërgjegjshëm, fusin konflikt në mes popullatës, ndërsa vetë rinë anash dhe vetëm llomotisin, ulurojnë deri në qiell për të "arriturat" e tyre!

Jo të nderuar! Mos e pranoni një lider të tillë i cili ju fut në konflikt. Të gjithë kanë dështuar. Rezultatet mugojnë, ky është realiteti! A pak ju duken 18 vite? Çka pamë ne shqiptarët këto 18 vjet? Mjerrim, skamje, luftë, shkatrim, ndërsa liderët politik pasurohen gjithnjë e më shumë! Shikojeni jetën e tyre si e kanë sjellë duke u marrë me politikë?

Edhe Manduhi, edhe Alija, edhe Abdylhadia edhe Mahmuti, edhe Shaqiri kanë dështuar. Mbase ato nuk dinë të ulen së bashku janë  intelektual të varfër, mbase ato nuk mund të ulen së bashku janë kryeneç, çallëmxhi, inatçor, por nuk janë politikan! Mos lejoni t'ju përçajnë, por së paku ju tregohuni më të mençur, sepse populli gjithmonë është më i mençur se ai që e udhëheqë atë popull, prandaj mos bini në grackat e tyre. Shikoni familjet tuaja, ato kanë prioritet mbi të gjitha punët tjera.
_
Ju tregoni cili lider apo anëtar partie e ka treguar pasurinë e tij, prej nga e ka atë pasuri? Cili lider, apo anëtar partie ka treguar biografinë e tij - Curiculum Vitae? Cili lider, apo anëtarë partie ka një adresë emajl ku mund t'i shkruash dhe të të përgjigjet? Cili lider politik, apo anëtarë partie e ka të hapur numrin e celularit? Ma tregoni vetëm një ju lutem?_

Kur të bëhen transparent liderët dhe anëtarët e partive politike, atëherë mund të themi se kemi të bëjmë me njerëz të cilët vërtetë interesohen per popullin të cilit i takojnë, deri sa kjo mungon, mund të themi lirisht se kemi të bëjmë me hajna.

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*PDSH e meriton dhe do fitoj bindshem*

----------


## Zombi

Nuk vlen as njera as tjetra, e lere me ato te fundit. Sidomos nese dalin me te njejten strukture, si tip Ajshe-je ose Lindite.  Per dy vite mesuan vetem si te perdorin butonat: Pro, Kunder, Abstenoj. Flas gjithnje duke ju referuar pjeses se popullsise qe perfaqesonin, mjerisht grave.

----------


## bili99

> Jo me inate të nderuar, jo! Inati në politikë nuk është argument kundër oponentit politik. Inati ka pasoja të këqija për ato që bëjnë inate! Nxirrni këtu argumentet e mirëfillta, të shohim?!
> 
> Partitë politike shqiptare në Maqedoni 18 vjet me rradhë tërmosin shqiptarët, nga inatet edhe të vrarë ka pasur, të përkujtojmë Kondovën? Në zgjedhjet e fundit ndodhi f.Raçe, për pak sa nuk kishte viktima, ndërsa shkrepje armësh dhe të plagosur kishte! Ku na çon kjo? A merr njeriu normal armën dhe të vret vëllaun e vet për një lider të papërgjegjshëm politik? Kryetarët e partive politike të gjithë pa përjashtim janë jashtëzakonisht të papërgjegjshëm, fusin konflikt në mes popullatës, ndërsa vetë rinë anash dhe vetëm llomotisin, ulurojnë deri në qiell për të "arriturat" e tyre!
> 
> Jo të nderuar! Mos e pranoni një lider të tillë i cili ju fut në konflikt. Të gjithë kanë dështuar. Rezultatet mugojnë, ky është realiteti! A pak ju duken 18 vite? Çka pamë ne shqiptarët këto 18 vjet? Mjerrim, skamje, luftë, shkatrim, ndërsa liderët politik pasurohen gjithnjë e më shumë! Shikojeni jetën e tyre si e kanë sjellë duke u marrë me politikë?
> 
> Edhe Manduhi, edhe Alija, edhe Abdylhadia edhe Mahmuti, edhe Shaqiri kanë dështuar. Mbase ato nuk dinë të ulen së bashku janë  intelektual të varfër, mbase ato nuk mund të ulen së bashku janë kryeneç, çallëmxhi, inatçor, por nuk janë politikan! Mos lejoni t'ju përçajnë, por së paku ju tregohuni më të mençur, sepse populli gjithmonë është më i mençur se ai që e udhëheqë atë popull, prandaj mos bini në grackat e tyre. Shikoni familjet tuaja, ato kanë prioritet mbi të gjitha punët tjera.
> _
> Ju tregoni cili lider apo anëtar partie e ka treguar pasurinë e tij, prej nga e ka atë pasuri? Cili lider, apo anëtar partie ka treguar biografinë e tij - Curiculum Vitae? Cili lider, apo anëtarë partie ka një adresë emajl ku mund t'i shkruash dhe të të përgjigjet? Cili lider politik, apo anëtarë partie e ka të hapur numrin e celularit? Ma tregoni vetëm një ju lutem?_
> ...



Modesti,
Te gjitha  qe ke thene me  vend   jane,eshte  interesant   se  nje  kategori   si  shumice  bile  nuk  shfrytzojne    kete  forum   per  te  mesuar  dicka   qe t'ju  sherbej  ne  jeten   e  tyre  pozitivisht,keshtu   detyrimisht   i    sherbejne  edhe  kombit   duke  mos  mbetur  kaq  pagedhendur    deri  ne vdekje.
Per  te  qare   dhe  per  te  qesh   njekohesisht  te  shohish  ofendimet   e  skajshme  dhe   akuzat   e  pabaza  ne  stilin  e  Serbise,pa  mos  menduar  fare  se  cfar  njerezish   jane,  pa  mos  njohur  keta  as  vetveten  se  le  me  te  tjeret, se  le  me  qe  skane  nje  koncept   te  thjeshte   vleresimi  per  nje  milingone   e  jo  per   njerezit    dhe  veprat.
Nuk  ka  se  si  te   rreshtosh  vetveten  si   dashamir   i  kombit  nese  fyen   ne  menyren  me  barbare  bijte  e  kombit,vlerat  kombetare.
Nuk  ka  se  si  ta quash vehten  shqiptar  dhe   te  hiqesh  si i tille nese  vjelle urrejtje haptaz,therret per vellavrasje haptaz, trumbeton per  percarje   haptaz.
Kjo  kategori  ketu  dhe  ne  jete  eshte  pasoje  e  injorances  totale  kombetare  dhe   mungeses  se  kultures   elementare  njerezore.

Ja  disa  keshilla  per  kulturen  kombetare :i ngrysur: kjo  per te  gjithe   por,  sidomos per   kete  kategori  te  nxensive  shume  te  dobet   qe  ketu  sillen   si  mesues)

Trumbetuesit  ketu  per  nje  subjekt  politik   qe  ne   fakt  mendojne  se   shqiptarlleku  ka  nisur me subjektin  e  tyre  te  adhuruar   JU del  me mire   sa  per  start  te  lexoni "Historine  e  Popullit  Shqiptar",  "Historine  e  Skenderbeut",Mundesisht   te  gjithe   Rilindasit    nga  letersia...qe  mos   degradoni   kombin  tuaj   me  mungese  themelore   kombetare.
Kur  te  mungon  themeli   mund  te    idealizosh   edhe  nje  ashkali  per  lider  kombetar,   dhe  kur    ke  pak  me   shume  njohuri  te  historise  kombetare    e  kupton  qe  Idolet   tuaj  kane   vdekur.
Fillimisht  vete  atyre  qe  quhen  politikane  tek   ne     u  mungon  themeli  i  forte  kombetare   dhe   intelektual   qe    te   jene  ne  gjendje  te   frymojne   bashkim   dhe  jo   urrejtje  mbrendakombetare.
Kjo  fatkeqsisht  reflektohet  edhe   ne  adhuruesit  e  tyre  qe  ne  fakt   si   te  palogjike  dhe   si  te  patru   mbrojne  nje  vije  partiake  me  fanatizem  ekstrem.

Kjo  kategori   verehet  ketu ne teme:
Duket  se  vete shkruajn,  vete lexojne  dhe  rikethehen   prape  te  rilexojne  se  cka  kane  thene,mentaliteti   i  njemendesise ,  ekluzivitetit   dhe   mospranimit  te  argumentit   nuk   avanson  mendimin   vetjak  dhe  me  gjere  qe  perfundimisht  eshte   vetenumrim.
Dite  pas  dite,  postim  pas  postimi  me  kete   lufte   se kush  me  shume  do  te  ofendoje  liderin  e  partise  kundershtare   me  duket   e  pakuptimte   dhe    vete  tema  e  pashije   kur   nuk  ka  nje   hap   progresiv   bashkues   .
Vetem   percarje  dhe  urrejtje  pa   pasur  as  arsyen  me  te   vogel   per  kete.

----------


## boll mo

Ma mer mednja qe duhet te hapet nje teme e re sepaku un sugjeroj keshtu: "Sa jemi te pergaditur per zgjedhje fer ne shqiptaret ne Maqedoni" e them kete sepse ne zgjedhjet e fundit vetem ne vendvotimet ku shumca ane qene shqipater ka pasur probleme.
A duhet njehere e pergjithmone tju themi mjaft gardianve te partive politike, fundja synojme Bashkimin Evropian, ndersa ne BE nuk vjedhen votat nuk mbushen kutite e votimit.
Mendoj duhet te deshmojme se ne shqiptaret ne Maqedoni sikur shqipatert gjetiu jemi te civilizuar dijme te votojme mire mbare pa probleme.
Respekte

----------


## ArtaQ

> Nuk e di pse  ende nukk mund ta kuptojn simpatizantet e PDSh-s,se PDSh nuk mund ti fitoj zgjedhjet e parakohshme,se para dy viteve ajo u beri tradheti shqiptareve qe u fut ne qeveri me VMRO,pa legjimitetin e popullit,mos valle PDSH mendon se shqiptaret "kullosin barr".


kure nuk do ta lejojm qe nje skizofren si Ali Ameti te udheheq qeverin,dhe ende nuk e keni kuptuar se Ali Ameti e ka ate mendim se populli kullot bar ndoshta ju ka hipnotizuar aq shum sa qe njerez si ju me komente te tilla,keni humbur te menduarit kritik-nese vecse e keni pasur ndonjehere,dhe po ndjekni dogmatisht deliret e ,,zotit" tuaj.

----------


## ArtaQ

Mund te thoni cfare te doni.Cdo gje qe mund te thuhet ne adrese te PDSH-s,qofte mire apo keq,nuk mund te bej tjeter vecse te lartesoj edhe me shume rendesine e saj.Nuk thot kot populli : ,,Gjerat e mira,ngado te shkojne ngrene pluhur" Thaci eshte kristalizues pasionesh,dhe vetem frikacaket dhe te dobetit e urrejne ate.

----------


## Shkupi

Kristalizues pasionesh Arta?

Nje shprehje e cuditshme.Na e sqaro si M.TH. po i kristalizoka pasionet? (mos valle nje here i ngrin pasionet per ti bere pastaj kristale :-)  )

....dhe mireseerdhe ne F.SH.

P.S. Mos harro te votosh ne sondazhin tone  :-)

----------


## bili99

Pervec  ne vendet   me sisteme shtetrore  te  diktatures  dhe te fanatizmit   fetar te  skajshem,    nuk   ka   vend  tjeter  ku   lideri  partiak   adoptohet   per   ambleme    identifikimi...
Eshte   i frikshem  ky   stil  komunist- talibanez-hitlerist    i  mendimit  dhe  veprimit  kudoqoft,
kthjelloheni  njerez   ne  shtepine  e  cdonjerit   ku  nuk  ka nje  fotografi  te   gjyshit   apo  babait   nuk  ka  vend  per  fotografi te asnje  lideri  partiak.

----------


## jay-jay

> Modesti,
> Te gjitha  qe ke thene me  vend   jane,eshte  interesant   se  nje  kategori   si  shumice  bile  nuk  shfrytzojne    kete  forum   per  te  mesuar  dicka   qe t'ju  sherbej  ne  jeten   e  tyre  pozitivisht,keshtu   detyrimisht   i    sherbejne  edhe  kombit   duke  mos  mbetur  kaq  pagedhendur    deri  ne vdekje.
> Per  te  qare   dhe  per  te  qesh   njekohesisht  te  shohish  ofendimet   e  skajshme  dhe   akuzat   e  pabaza  ne  stilin  e  Serbise,pa  mos  menduar  fare  se  cfar  njerezish   jane,  pa  mos  njohur  keta  as  vetveten  se  le  me  te  tjeret, se  le  me  qe  skane  nje  koncept   te  thjeshte   vleresimi  per  nje  milingone   e  jo  per   njerezit    dhe  veprat.
> Nuk  ka  se  si  te   rreshtosh  vetveten  si   dashamir   i  kombit  nese  fyen   ne  menyren  me  barbare  bijte  e  kombit,vlerat  kombetare.
> Nuk  ka  se  si  ta quash vehten  shqiptar  dhe   te  hiqesh  si i tille nese  vjelle urrejtje haptaz,therret per vellavrasje haptaz, trumbeton per  percarje   haptaz.
> Kjo  kategori  ketu  dhe  ne  jete  eshte  pasoje  e  injorances  totale  kombetare  dhe   mungeses  se  kultures   elementare  njerezore.
> 
> Ja  disa  keshilla  per  kulturen  kombetarekjo  per te  gjithe   por,  sidomos per   kete  kategori  te  nxensive  shume  te  dobet   qe  ketu  sillen   si  mesues)
> 
> ...


Torbesh mos trego ketu pallavra, mos mundo te mbrosh dike nga anesh se jemi shume me te larte se ti ne gjitha aspektet. Mos me trego per kulture dhe sjellje sepse eshte pak ajo qe sillemi ne ketu, personalisht une si sillem eshte me rezerva shkjaku i forumit se si puna a jote puna e Raim ka nevoje per sjellje agresive. Me shkruash ketu pallavra o torbesh, nese dikush shpif dhe rene eshte me e keqe se sa te shash.... Me mire me vje te shaj se sa te reje, te shpif gjera te kota qe as fitoj nga ata, por kure shoh se njerezit ketu duan me cdokusht te shpifin, te shajn njerezit e mire dhe te mbrojne te keqin UNE SI SHQIPTAR do Ju shaj gjithmone, edhe 5 milion here po deshen le te me largojne nga forumi.
Nese ti me drejtohesh mua me shkrim serioz dhe debativ por PA KAHJE te jesh i sigurt se do e maresh pergjigjen shume shume me te hijshme se ajo qe Ti e ke shkruar, Ti mundohesh gjithmone te mbrosh lokalizmin, torbeshizmin dhe banditet e Shqiptareve, njerezve qe nuk jane per Politike dhe per asgje tjeter pervec se te rijne ne Spitalin e Tetoves tek ndertesa me ngjyra.Ti shkruan "iceberg" sepse mendon qe ne sdo te kuptojm e do mendojme se je duke shkruar pozitivisht dhe negativisht per te gjithe. Ti shkruan gjithmone pro Krye Torbeshit tend dhe shane Politikanin e vetem qe punon per NE (Shqiptaret e Maqedonise) dhe Partine e vetme qe punon per NE (Shqiptaret e Maqedonise) ata jane z. Menduh THACi dhe PDSH, kjo nuk eshte ajo qe kerkon Ti nga ne, Ti je i pari qe e ben lamsh forumin me shkrimet e tua, ndersa puna e Raimit nuk do e mar shume seriozisht pasiqe Idrzinebiu frigohet nga diccka (o eshte kriminel, o bandit, o hajdut i Alise).

Do ju them te gjitheve haptas qe nese dikush rene, ben shpifje dhe shkruan kunder Shqiptarizmit do e shaj gjithmone, ndersa njerezit qe jane te realt dhe shkruajne shume seriozisht dhe duan informacione dhe japen informacione do jem i njejt me ta (rasti TIGRIMELARA, edhe live shkova ne mes te nates e takova edhe pas debatit ne forum debatuam edhe live - verteto Tigri)

----------

